# هدية خاصة منى إلى كل مهندس مدنى بملتقى المهندسين العرب !



## bomayar (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وبه نستعين*​
*أرجو أن تتقبلوا منى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام هذه الهدية الخاصة والتى لا أبتغى من ورائها سوى مرضاة الله تعالى والمنفعة العامة للجميع .*


*وما أطلبه منكم ألا تنسونى من دعـــــــــــائكم فى هذا الشهر الكريم*
*مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى

*Dessoky Design Programs 2009.part1.rar​*
*Dessoky Design Programs 2009.part2.rar

Dessoky Design Programs 2009.part3.rar​


----------



## baraka2003 (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو ميار
مشكور جدا على الهدية الجميلة
أكيد مارح ننساك من الدعاء


----------



## المارد القسامي (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك جزاك ربي الخير الكثير 
ولنا مثل ذلك 
الله يوفقك 
اللله معك


----------



## المارد القسامي (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك جزاك ربي الخير الكثير 
ولنا مثل ذلك 
الله يوفقك 
اللله معك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## safa aldin (28 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانت بألف خير*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس محمد ............جزاك الله خيراً عليه و مستنين منك المزيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً اخي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخونا الحبيب.... هدية مقبوله بلا شك..

تم التحميل، وجاري الاطلاع..

شكراً لك، وكل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## eng fawzy (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير بهذا الشهر الفضيل و جزا الله خير جميع الزملاء و الأخوة الأعضاء 
و كافة المسلمين اللهم آمين


----------



## م.طاهر (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وللامام دائما


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وكل عام وأنت بخير*


----------



## هيثم الرفيعي (28 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا رب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التوأم (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة بصراحة هدية اكثر من رائعه وخصوصا المنحنيات


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك جزاك ربي الخير الكثير 
ولنا مثل ذلك 
الله يوفقك 
اللله معك


----------



## wewa (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (28 أغسطس 2009)

هذه ملفات مميزة جدا جدا...........
طيب دي هدية رمضان........... أتمني إنك تلحق تجهز هدية عيد الفطر؟؟
بالتوفيق الدائم والسداد


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي محمد بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الملحوظ بالتوفيق انشاء الله...............

مع تحياتي


----------



## حمود العماني (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك ونتمنى ان تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## حمود العماني (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الى كل اعضاء الملتقى لما تبذلونة في سبيل ان يتعلم الجميع المعلومات


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز بعد الاطلاع على المرفقات كانت ملفات مهمه ومفيده جدا جدا ولا يسعني الا ان اقول لك بارك الله بك ومجهود يستحق الثناء وسهل امرك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ................ تستحق التقييم 


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز الملفات الثلاثه متشابهه صح لان بعد التحميل اتضح لي انها نفس الملفات ...........

اتمنى التوضيح 

مع تحياتي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز الملفات الثلاثه متشابهه صح لان بعد التحميل اتضح لي انها نفس الملفات ...........
> 
> ...


 
اخي هادي 
الملف كبيرلذالك فهو مقسم الي هذه الملفات
يجب تحميل الملفات الثلاثه وتجميعهم وفك الضغط عنهم فينتج ملف واحد به المراد


----------



## كمال محمد (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بهذا الجهد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد قويطة (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## bomayar (29 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو من السادة الأفاضل مشرفى قسم الهندسة المدنية تثبيت هذه الهدية لفترة حتى يتمكن أكبر عدد من رواد الملتقى من الإستفادة والنفع " وأنتفع أنا أيضا بدعائهم لى والذى أنا فى أمس الحاجة إليه " .
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر .


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (29 أغسطس 2009)

الهدية مقبولة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أبو الجنادين (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على الملف الرائع والجهد المبذول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصادق شرفى (30 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراً اخي وجزاك الله خيراً*​
رمضان كريم


----------



## abu 7assan (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل .. وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## touqa97 (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فهد مهنا (31 أغسطس 2009)

الفكرة ممتازة لكن من اين اتيت بهذه المنحنيات وما مدى صحتها


----------



## مجدي مختار (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لك يااخي علي هذا الجهد المبذول وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## الحمد لله_2009 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششكور وجزاك الل كل خير و رمضان كريم


----------



## الحمد لله_2009 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووور ورمضان كريم


----------



## eng.ahmed temsah (1 سبتمبر 2009)

هديه مقبوله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك في حيااتك


----------



## بيزوالبوادرى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

هديه جميله نسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك للمذيد ياهندسه


----------



## 7odaa (1 سبتمبر 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع الله بعلمك ولكن 
لو سمحت ليا سؤال 
هل هذه البرامج مجربه وموثوق من نتائجها
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## moh_re110 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك ا لله خيراً


----------



## ناهده (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يااخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*وفقكم الله*




_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه_​


----------



## yousifj200 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك
مجهود رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## descovery_2000 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخونا الحبيب


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

هدية جميلة من اخ كريم


----------



## ausan (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## eng fawzy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويكرمك ومشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## mem1 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

................جزاك الله خيرا..............


----------



## حسام الزهري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلاً جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر علي


----------



## ayman fathe diab (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## الفنان العملاق (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*الى اخى احبيب*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## tanna (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك علا هذا المجهود


----------



## المقترب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

انت فعلا مهندس مسلم نافع لغيرك بدون مقابل وقليل ماهم


----------



## abdullah1341 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رفع الله قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## odwan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وأطال عمرك ونفع بك أخي الفاضل


----------



## مش لاقي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## mohammedshaban (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي بابان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## ice_wolf (25 فبراير 2010)

زادك الله ادبا وعلما وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

اللهم يرحمك ويرحم والديك


----------



## geniusnsm (25 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحقيقة أني سجلت في هذا الموقع فقط للوصول اليك أخي الكريم طارح الموضوع 

أريد التواصل معك في اقرب فرصة ممكنة 

ارجو مراسلتي على الخاص


ارجو ممن يعرف طارح الموضوع شخصيا أن يساعدني للوصول اليه للضرورة القصوى


شكرااااا*


----------



## tamer shehab (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولي طلب خاص 
أرجو من سيادتكم وضع نوتة صغيرة توضح طريقة استخدام الجدول في التصميم بطريقة مبسطة أو عمل مثال بسيط لكل تصميم يعني مثلا في الأعمدة مثلا عمود الحمل عليه 50 طن ارتفاعه4م يكون حله هو أو عمل نوته كما في الجداول 
واسف للأطاله عليكم ولكن هذه فكرة لتعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## galal980 (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_snasser (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه بجد برامج جامده جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## koukou.karou (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## koukou.karou (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shabib (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا لأهلك ..


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وبأعمالك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله واسمح لي ان اتقدم بالتريكات بمناسبة ولادة سيد الكون والمرسلين الحبيب المصطفى ببيينا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا النبي محمد عليه افضل الصلوات كل عام والامة الاسلامية بألف خير انشاء الله


----------



## magidmagdy (26 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 فبراير 2010)

جزااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الك
واتمنى ان يزيد من امثالك


----------



## khassan (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (26 فبراير 2010)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااا أخيا فى الله


----------



## eng\memo (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sico (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد 22 (12 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور والله يكرمك و يعطيك العافية انت و العائلة


----------



## sreem (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## e_y.a.s (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً عليه و مستنين منك المزيد


----------



## wahid69 (13 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## abohanen2010 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وعانك وسترك في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## tamer shehab (13 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karimco (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووركتير كتييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## khaled (troy) (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم يا بشمهندس


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (14 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال السيد (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب على هذا الجهد المشكور


----------



## emadysof (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا م محمد


----------



## هندسه2 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## اسير القدر (15 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## TAHMEEL BARAMEG (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم وبرامجكم القيمة


----------



## rayback (27 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يا غالى وربنا يعينك


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## مهندس فراس 1 (29 يونيو 2010)

اسال الله التوفيق لنا ولكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## كيتوفان (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيتوفان (29 يونيو 2010)

*الدسوقى*

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وكل


----------



## omarnasreldeen (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aia1986 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير...
انت اعطيتني اللي بسأل عنه من فترة وكان شاغلني ومحيرني........

بارك الله لك في رجب وشعبان وبلغك رمضان


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aljafry (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*​*
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول​
*


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (6 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank uuuuu


----------



## myada1 (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك جزاك ربي الخير الكثير


----------



## struct-eng (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ابو العطا (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه
ومشكووووووور وفي انتظار المزيد وشكرا


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ST.ENG (6 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن الجابر (6 أغسطس 2010)

- هدية مرتبة و مذوقة ....بتشكرك من كل قلبي ...جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## ماجدان (7 أغسطس 2010)

هديه ممتازه حقيقه 

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Suheib (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## لؤي الماحي (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور شكر جزيل وكل سنة وإنت طيب ورمضان كريم


----------



## saalaam (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك 

اللهم اعطه ما سأل ولا تحرمه رضوانك في هذا الشهر يا كريم


----------



## Mid00 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الهدية القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## محمد احمد هزاع (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (25 أغسطس 2010)

برنامج رائع بارك الله فيك 
ولكن لى استفسار من اين جئت بالسمك الادنى للبلاطات الهوردى ( العلاقات والقوانين)
وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (25 أغسطس 2010)

جارى التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم


----------



## mdsayed (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا شيئ جيد جدا


----------



## جلال طاهر (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
واعتق رقبتك من النار


----------



## محمد سيد2 (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدو1959 (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم لقد ابليت البلاء الحسن في البحث العلمي ولك مني اصدق وانبل تحية ازفها اليك .الا انني اطلب منك اخي ان تزيد في حجم الخلايا لانها صغيرة .وثانيا نظرا لاستعمالك بعض المصطلحات المحلية ، ارجو منك سيدي ان توضح هذا برسومات عليها البيانات تسهل على الاخوان الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج . وبورك فيك كما بورك في الزيت اكلا ودهنا وضياءا في البيت .


----------



## civileng111 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*

​


----------



## وسام العطواني (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmze (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كبيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م زكريا (29 أغسطس 2010)

أكرمك الله و جعلها في موازين حسناتك ....

اللهم ارفع شأننا ووحد صفنا و انصرنا على عدونا ....


----------



## mokh (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## jupa_pal (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## ابو العطا (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه 
ووفقك الي الخير والفلاح دائما
ومشكوووور


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrcivil (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*​


----------



## ثلج مشوي1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اسئل الله ان يعطيك الخير كله.
وان يبعد ويزيل عنك الشر كله.
ويرزقك خيري الدنيا والاخرة. امين اللهم امين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## كيتوفان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا جميعا"


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## amefight (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك الف شكر


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا شي رائع اخي العزيز ارجو لك كل خير و المزيد من التطور


----------



## تعزي1 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمددنيا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gemy147 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك على هذه البرامج ويارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الشعراوى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القمر الهندسي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد1956 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرم امة محمد


----------



## arch_hamada (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## usaahmade (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (25 يناير 2011)

هديه مقبوله وشكرا لك ياباشمهندس


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا غالي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
و إنشاء الله تكون من أصحاب الرسول الكريم


----------



## hotbird2271980 (26 يناير 2011)

مجهود أكثر من ممتاز .. أتمنى لك المزيد من التفوق .


----------



## Jamal (26 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك في حيااتك*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهاعبد (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
"ربي يوفقك "


----------



## mghcivil (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير , وبارك فيك.


----------



## مامون معروف (28 يناير 2011)

الف مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الحسني الثاني (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## luaywaqqad (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابورنيم (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو العطا (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه ومشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (2 فبراير 2011)

رائع يامهندس محمد أمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو ميار
مشكور جدا على الهدية الجميلة
أكيد مارح ننساك من الدعاء*


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا خي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohammed atalla (2 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول وربنا يوفقك للخير ودايما تفيد الناس*​


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وال مزيد من الرقي والمعرفة ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقنا ورزقك الجنه وابائنا وابائكم وجميع المسلمين


----------



## محمودشمس (7 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك، وكل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## م الجراني (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخينا .....جزيت عنا الف خير


----------



## himoz_007 (7 فبراير 2011)

الله يباركلك يا راجل


----------



## المهندس المدني (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك ربي الجنة


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكبر رايق (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.veyan (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## t2000 (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## abdul-aziz (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاااااااااااك الله ألف خير 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## porto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هديتك جميله جداا الف شكررااا يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر 
ورزقك الله من علمه الذي لا يحصي
امين


----------



## m.w.a (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## kh_الفارس (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي كثير


----------



## boushy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا على الهدية الجميلة*


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## نجيب الخامري (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه يا بشا مهندس محمد
جزاك الله خيراً عليه 
و مستنين منك المزيد والجديد


----------



## م.محمدمحمود (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك
جزااك الله خير ااا


----------



## hmt241 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك ...وننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## م مروان (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alhaysm (29 أغسطس 2012)

الف مليون شكر يا بشمهندس ............
الملفات دى فى غايه الروعه بجد

​


----------



## ashraf elattar (29 أغسطس 2012)

_جزاء الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك وفي كل المهندسيين _


----------



## هانى حميده (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed hosny 2002 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حذيفه الفهداوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

*:76:*


----------



## hema81 (30 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع وفقك الله وبارك فيك وفى اهلك ورزقك كل الخير ...امين*​


----------



## new daz (30 أغسطس 2012)

*فيك وكل عام وانت بكل خير ..
*​


----------



## abualhytham (30 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## amrsultan (31 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير يابشمهندس


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (31 أغسطس 2012)

thanksssssssss


----------



## Eng.zeky (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانت بألف خير*


----------



## علي سفل (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## zine eddine (28 ديسمبر 2012)

و الله لا فنان 
لكي لدي استفسار بسيط ماذا لو تغيرقيمة Fc و fe 
ارجو ان تكون هنالك ردود


----------



## Hind Aldoory (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Thank you


----------



## الصقرالجريء (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu Habib (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sniper xprince (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## bregadeer (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بس سؤال على اي كود؟


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانت بخير
وبارك الله في جهدكم


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

وفقك الله الي ما فيه خير لك وللمسلمين


----------



## سنيين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*_​


----------



## sara adnan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الهدية وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## kmt_97 (9 فبراير 2013)

شكراً اخي وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 



​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (10 فبراير 2013)

احلى هدية من احلى مهندس شاكرين المجهود الجميل


----------



## Mustafa_egypt (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود


----------



## احمدفولي (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*​*
*
​


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك لك بعلمك وزادك


----------



## the other (19 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## ZOF (20 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## ghada-talent (20 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع.ولكن هل هذه المنحنيات نتيجة لتسجيل أعمال سابقة وعلى أى أساس علمى تم عمل هذه الجداول


----------



## الجيار 2020 (20 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا يا هندسه و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## MOTAZ73 (20 يونيو 2013)

نشكر لك جهودك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدعداع (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedsalim2020 (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك جزاك ربي الخير الكثير 
ولنا مثل ذلك 
الله يوفقك 
اللله معك​


----------



## asaad kenana (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد النواري (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## القــدادي (22 يونيو 2013)

سلمت يداك وبارك في خطاك وكثر من امثالك 

​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mamyeng (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وانعم عليك بالصحة والعافية ودمت بالف خير


----------



## mamyeng (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ودمت للجميع بخير


----------



## kjelban (9 يناير 2015)

نسأل الله ان يمنحك ما تبتغي


----------



## رئس اورش (9 يناير 2015)

*Concevoir et construire en acier*








السلام عليكم احبائي في الله الكتاب 
CONCEVOIR ET CONSTRUIRE EN ACIER
الذي اقدمه لكم اليوم يتحدث عن تصميم وبناء والمراحل الأساسية والتكميلية في عملية بناء المقدمة من مديري المشاريع والمهندسين المعماريين والمهندسين ورجال الأعمال.
معارفهم ومهاراتهم والثقافات يجب أن توافق على إنتاج العمارة الجودة التي تناسب الممارسات ومتطلبات المستخدمين ويناسب بشكل دائم في بيئة معينة. و الكثير ......


لتحميل الكتاب المرجو الضغط هنا​


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (22 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------

